# Services



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well my first thread in this section had to be about Services 

Here`s my two favourites...

*Services** Venus cal.150 17 Jewels (crica mid-1950s)*










*
**"Services"** Transport A.R.P. (Foreign Made) circa late 1930s.*










As I`m going to have more time on my hands in a few days you can expect a proper thread on The Services Watch Co., Ltd. & my collection hopefully in the not too distant future :wink2:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Foreign Made?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Foreign Made?


Before WWII most of Services watches appear to have been made by an as yet unknown German firm. Sometimes they were marked "German Made" others either "Foreign Made" or just "Foreign", my feeling is that ths was due to the prevailing political climate. In the case of the Transport you can imagine that members of the ARP would not have too been happy about using a watch with "German Made" on the dial while dealing with the aftermarth of a Air Raid









In the 1940s (& possibly late `30s) Services began sourcing watches from Switzerland which were also marked as "Foreign", this practice continuing into the early 1950s after which they were marked as being "Swiss Made" I`m working on a possible reason for this :wink2:

The practice continued into the 1970s with Services watches that were made in the GDR marked "Foreign" or "Foreign Made" however I also have a Russian made Services pocket watch which doesn`t have any mention of it`s origins :blink:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm green with envy of that chronograph, Mach, very very nice indeed..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> I'm green with envy of that chronograph, Mach, very very nice indeed..


Thanks Chris, I`m on the look out for a complete/working one of these as well B)


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd like to see more of these. Very interesting...


----------

